# Self Def. Hollow point for M&P 9mm



## ludlowbr (Dec 17, 2008)

Would like to find a Hollow point self def, ammo for my M&P9mm does anyone have a suggestions on what ammo works best with the M&P9
I do hear that Winchester Ranger 147 gr. SXT work very well for penetration and expansion in the 9mm's.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i use a .40 cal G27 and i use speer gold dots, im sure they make them in a 9mm, they are great rounds and i trust my life with them. of course there are the almighty hydrashocks, and the new hornady TAP ammo is really good, thats what i have in my ruger lcp .380......when i had my G19 9mm i used the 147gr federal hydrashocks


----------



## ludlowbr (Dec 17, 2008)

I found this website very good data but I'm concerned with the reliability of re-fire rate and mis-feeds. I hear a lot of horror story's.

From the data below i think the Federal HST 147gr JHP (P9HST2)

http://frag.110mb.com/

Are the best? 
Any comments


----------



## TheManRSW (Jan 21, 2009)

I use DPX in my .40


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Any modern name-brand jacketed hollow-point.

It's not the bullet, it's where the hole goes... and how fast you can make more holes.

That said, I carry Winchester Ranger T +P 125s... They were on sale...

JW


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

What Jeff said. :smt023


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

As others have said most modern HP will do. I use the Hornaday TAP. They just released a new ammo called Critical Defense. Only available in small caliber (.38, .380, 9mm). Here is a link to it. I would like to see some independent testing on this new round.

http://www.hornady.com/images/sell_sheets/09-critical_defense.pdf


----------



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine is loaded with Hornady Critical Duty , Have yet to test fire it though as its so expensive and have not had time for the range


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The thing with ammunition designed for SD use is this. You are never really going to know how well it works until you actually have to use it in an extreme encounter. And since volunteers are not lining up as test dummies, that means the real McCoy. So what does one do?

Read, research, listen, view, and common sense.... let all of these actions be your guide. Read everything you can on the numerous selections out there for your given caliber. Do your research into tests, actual shootings, and RFP submittals to policing agencies. Listen other folks, with a ear that is open enough to filter out the BS you're bound to get. View videos of tests and anything related to the subject. And apply common sense to the knowledge you should gain from all of this.

For what it's worth when I carry my M&P 9mm Pro Series, it is most often stoked with Gold Dot 124gr +P JHP and on occasion, Federal HST 147gr +P.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

HST or Gold Dots.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I like the Remington Golden Sabers myself.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I load my own defense loads. I buy WWB range fodder for practice because it's almost as cheap as reloads, with no time invested. Then I save the WW brass and load 124gr Hornady XTPs with Power Pistol powder. I'm betting everyone's life that, with proper bullet placement, my plan is as good as any.


----------

